

HTML book recommendations. - owme

I want to begin programming so I'm starting with HTML, could you wizards give me a recommendation on tutorials or books to read, to master this?<p>Thanks :)
======
mcknz
HTML: <http://headfirstlabs.com/books/hfhtml/>

Programming:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+learn+programming)

Also try the Search link at the bottom to see what else has already been asked
on the subject.

------
kashif
Don't start with HTML, it isnt programming and it might leave you
disillusioned. Try Python or Ruby.

~~~
owme
I can understand Python (I've heard a lot about how easy it is) But why Ruby?
:)

